# 9-11 committee was a sham



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The 9-11 committees dog and pony show "Omitted" any reference to this and was covering for the governments incompetence, with the complicity of the so called maainstream News media because in this case it was a liberal in control (Namely Clinton), if it was Bush this would be their top story every night. Heres a bunch of stories about this issue makes you wonder how the heck we are all going to survive when the biggest issue to all politicians is staying in office and covering their own butts. 
IF our congressmen are willing to cover up this what else do they decide that we don't "need to know". The whole congress is just one big good old boys club and they all will cover for each other, screw the public. :eyeroll:

Please, read them all before you draw an opinion and any attacks on me or any other poster will be deleted, confine your comments to the subject which is politics not anyone on this board.

http://www.nynewsday.com/news/nationwor ... -headlines

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/co ... 00964.html

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,169991,00.html

http://www.govexec.com/dailyfed/0905/092150tdpm1.htm

http://www.gcn.com/vol1_no1/daily-updates/37074-1.html

http://washingtontimes.com/national/200 ... -4688r.htm

http://www.gsnmagazine.com/aug_05/dod_lawyers.html

http://www.nypost.com/news/nationalnews/52673.htm

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.c ... 427D06.DTL

http://gsnmagazine.com/sep_05/shaffer_interview.html

http://www.americanchronicle.com/articl ... cleID=2540

http://www.nypost.com/news/nationalnews/28385.htm

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,170267,00.html

http://www.isn.ethz.ch/news/sw/details.cfm?ID=12944

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/co ... 01863.html

http://washingtontimes.com/commentary/2 ... -4111r.htm

http://www.nynewsday.com/news/nationwor ... -headlines


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I guess this is too complicated a subject for you to grasp


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Some of us are too flipping busy eckking out a living. And who can change a fricking thing :******: The new Republicans are spending like drunken :beer: sailors and now the Dems are are the side lines screaming defict uke: I wish we had term limits and politicians with integrty, morals and a conscious :eyeroll:

Oh and 99% of all those special committes are a shame or mainly a witch hunt. Or which party can pee the highest.....................


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, Bobby just me today :huh:


----------

